

The enormity of choice at a Chinese electronics market - damian2000
http://ch00ftech.com/2012/09/10/china-is-awesome/

======
codyZ
Interesting market, though it is not uncommon in major cities of China. You
will find comparable ones in Beijing, Shanghai, etc

